# 10 Hours on the Lickety-Split (meat trip)



## JSMITH (Oct 5, 2007)

We spent 10 hours with Brandon and Jamie on the Lickety-Split and about 7 of those hours we were deep dropping in about 300 ft of water. 3 forum members and 3 older first timers . We still banged on the door of grouper and mingo limits. These guys know how to meat fish:bowdown The biggest scamp was 10.5 lbs and the biggest mingo 3.4 lbs . Great trip , definately worth the price of admission . :clap Herearea few pics .


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice catch! Extreme Offshore (Brandon) can put you on fish! I have been out with him a few times and BAM, there are the fish!!!!

Good on you guys, looks like ya had some time invested in cleaning those fish as well.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report Jerry. We had a couple of shots at BIG fish that resulted in breakoffs or getting rocked up. A really good crew of PFFers and some fast learning tourists made this trip. We had quite a few smallish snowies never seen that many small ones but they'll make a samich too. I'm gonna copy these pics for the website if you dont mind.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Jerry musta held his head right this time. Good catch Brandon.....(as usual)


----------



## BYRD (Jul 17, 2008)

WOW!!! Great day. Glad to see you back at it.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Brandon and Crew another nice catch !!!!! One of these days I am going to follow you around and steal your hot spots. Good to see you off shore and having fun. Gene and Crew


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

> *hossfly (4/25/2009)*Was that you around the yellow gravel?


Hmmm, wouldn't you like to know. j/k Nah we were deeper than that.


----------



## eli17 (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice. It always worth the price of admissionon the Lickety Split with Brandon. I gotta get out there soon.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice job guys :clap


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

i had a great time capt. and jamie did a hell of a job:clap. next time im going to try the eletcric reels :hotsun im surprised not to much action on the jigs. only one small aj and a nice snapper. oh yea and a bonita but no monster ajs. they must not like the deep water because 15 to 25 miles out of P'cola you can jig them up on the regular. had a great time and will do it again. if you have the ich take a ride with capt brandon and you will be put on fish. oh yea did i mention his boat is real fast. the ride out was a piece of cake i rode the whole way up front on the bow (seat). you would never catch me in that spot on a normal trip. sat in the same spot on the ride in. just fantastic. the ride home was even better because we were a little late so we cruised must faster. what a rig:bowdown



nice to meet you pff'ers, lets do a pff trip only! less proplems :banghead


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

> *dailysaw (4/26/2009)*i had a great time capt. and jamie did a hell of a job:clap. next time im going to try the eletcric reels :hotsun im surprised not to much action on the jigs. only one small aj and a nice snapper. oh yea and a bonita but no monster ajs. they must not like the deep water because 15 to 25 miles out of P'cola you can jig them up on the regular. had a great time and will do it again. if you have the ich take a ride with capt brandon and you will be put on fish. oh yea did i mention his boat is real fast. the ride out was a piece of cake i rode the whole way up front on the bow (seat). you would never catch me in that spot on a normal trip. sat in the same spot on the ride in. just fantastic. the ride home was even better because we were a little late so we cruised must faster. what a rig:bowdown
> 
> nice to meet you pff'ers, lets do a pff trip only! less proplems :banghead


Yeah, Jamie had his hands full for a little while there. They ended up doin ok in the end though.


----------

